# chaos christmas



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

hey guys thanks for all the support, and merry christmas


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I absolutely love it! I would add to your rep if I was able...(silly spread the love)


----------



## lordjerry777 (Oct 29, 2009)

wow
thats amazing
I do NOT want him coming down my chimney
+rep


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Satan claws. Very cool slaine.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Yet another very cool piece of art, *Slaine*, distinctly rep-worthy. 

I think he should have these stats: 


*SANTA CLAUS Cost: 225 points

WS:6 BS:3 S:6 T:4(5) W:4 I:5 A:4 Ld:10 Sv:3+ 

Unit Type:*
• Monstrously Jovial Creature

*Number/Squad:*
• 1

*Wargear:*
• Bulging Sack (counts as melee weapon) 
• Sleigh with twin-linked bolter

*Special Rules:*
• Fearless
• Eternal Warrior
• Christmas Muzak - Santa Claus is surrounded by a suffocating miasma of nauseating Christmas jingles, sapping the will to live of all who draw near; Santa Claus counts as having Blight Grenades.
• Rudolf The Red-Spattered Reindeer - Santa Claus is accompanied at all times by his retinue of crazed killer Reindeer, each of which would glady give give their lives for their portly commander. While a Reindeer is alive, each time Santa Claus is wounded up to two wounds allocated to Santa are resolved against the Reindeer instead.
• Santa's Elves - all Eldar are at -1 Initiative when attacking Santa Claus. 

*Options:* 
• May have Extra Presents (+1 Str) for 25 points
• May have Ghost Of Christmas Future for 20 points - Ghost Of Christmas Future counts as a Familiar, allowing Santa Claus to see into the future and giving him the opportunity to place his attacks with unnatural precision. This pyschic ability allows Santa Claus to re-roll all rolls to hit and to wound for the entirety of that turn. 


:biggrin:


----------



## Stugmeister (Apr 21, 2009)

Dark and grim.

I like.


----------



## BattleBrotherDithrick (Dec 20, 2009)

That is one Bad Ass Santa Chaos Marine. I do declare.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

How are you so good?


----------

